# Breeding woes



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm down to my last doe to breed. She's a first timer. She hasn't been doing anything right since August. If she has come in heat, it wasn't much and not for long. She's in with my live buck right now as I gave up on AI ing her a long time ago. I can't help but wonder if she isn't an example of one that got screwed up by using the dang hormones. Back in August I had a CIDR in her. Ever since then things have been weird. I tried to wait it out for her to come in natural, but she never came in heat. I gave her Lute a couple of days ago. She was clearly *not* in heat yesterday. This morning it looked like things were heating up. She had some mucousy stuff dripping, but it was pretty clear and thin. She was occasionally flagging a little. I figured she was just coming into heat. I even tried to hold her for the buck late this morning, but she was not wanting to hold still, wouldn't flag at all, and the buck didn't even want to try. Now I have them on camera and it is *really* boring. Nothing going on at all. I suppose she could have come in last night and he got her, but geeze... That's it?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So no semen on her tail today?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> So no semen on her tail today?


This morning her tail was a little wet. She looked a little swollen. He could have got her. This buck has got a couple pregnant and never has left much of a mess. Who knows what went on last night and early morning. Hopefully enough. Ha. It's just not how it has ever worked for any other doe I've been around, most of mine are in heat for like two whole days, so I'm skeptical.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well you know who said "Goats always make liars out of us."


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well hopefully he got her for you! That's just odd :scratch: , when I use lute, they come into pretty strong heats. Some does just don't respond to hormones like others do I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well hopefully he got her for you! That's just odd :scratch: , when I use lute, they come into pretty strong heats. Some does just don't respond to hormones like others do I guess. :shrug:


He might have got her. She sure didn't stay in for long. He's a patient buck and he just had her to worry about, so I have faith he got it done if she let him. I took a picture. It is pretty messy back there this evening.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! ... Messy is good?!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No AI for her this time around!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I used lute once last year - she wasn't overt about it, just a little discharge and flagging, and never saw the (young) buck breed her but she kidded right on time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like he got her to me! I've had does get bred in the night quite often.


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd definitely be marking the date on the calendar!  :thumbup:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mrs.beers said:


> I'd definitely be marking the date on the calendar!  :thumbup:


Ha. Yeah, I will. At least I have a date. *If* she was in standing heat, I've never had one that had that short a window. I suppose it's possible she's been coming in to some extent all along and I was just not able to catch it with my usual management. Time will tell.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like she did get bred, messy is good.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's the ending to this story.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute. Love the "pants" on the one.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Too cute. Love the "pants" on the one.


Ha. Me too. Bucks again. I have some serious doe karma building up for next year. I'm proud of Fearless though. Drama free delivery and drama free (so far), kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Drama free is good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the big grin this am & congrats, more wether prospects?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess your "breeding woes" have officially ended  . Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats Tim!! Beautiful babies! Good job Fearless.  Who's the daddy??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim, depending on your plans maybe you should re title this thread "Buckling Woes."


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww..so cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Congrats Tim!! Beautiful babies! Good job Fearless.  Who's the daddy??


Ackley. They totally look like Mr. Rich babies though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool! ^


----------

